# hey boys! new guy in town!



## buttnuget (Sep 30, 2010)

hey guys
new guy here! aint in a relationship now but hopefully wil be in one soon! Im from alabama and i work on a farm doin random **** like shoveling cow manure. aint as bad as it sounds. lol. i got 3 brothers and im the oldest. like doin typical guy stuff like huntin fishin, wrestling, burpin, and fartin haha!

anyway, glad to be here!


----------

